# Looking for a cowl hood (pics included) for a 84 nissan 720



## curbstomp336 (Aug 15, 2011)

Seen this truck for sale, owner wouldnt tell me where he got the hood at though :/










Any ideas?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

curbstomp336 said:


> Seen this truck for sale, owner wouldnt tell me where he got the hood at though :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello curbstomp336,

That's one outlandish hood! It looks like a custom fabricated job to me but you could try looking for this hood from nissanpartszone.com or eBay. Chances are that you are in for an exhaustive search for this unique looking hood but you'll eventually find something similar to it on the wonderful, wide Interweb 


By the way, why didn't the owner want to disclose the source of his hood?


----------



## curbstomp336 (Aug 15, 2011)

He finally told me after he thought i wanted to trade my truck, its a custom job


----------

